# Egypt internet services blocked, to be recovered gradually



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Egypt internet services blocked, to be recovered gradually*

Internet services were partially disrupted on Wednesday in Egypt due to damages in an undersea cable.

A submarine cable near Egypt's north coast has been cut, said a source from the Telecom Egypt Company as reported by the Middle East News Agency.

The source added that they have not yet determined the reasons behind the damages.

Telecom Egypt announced that the internet services will be recovered gradually and be back to normal by night, adding that they are providing alternative capacities to internet users. 

Egypt internet services blocked, to be recovered gradually - News - Aswat Masriya


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

How, exactly, does an undersea cable get "cut"? Israeli spy shark bites?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually this has happened before maybe 10 years ago .. the underwater cable was cut by a fishing boat a couple of miles of Alex, there was no internet in the whole of the middle east and down into Pakistan and India..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually this has happened before maybe 10 years ago .. the underwater cable was cut by a fishing boat a couple of miles of Alex, there was no internet in the whole of the middle east and down into Pakistan and India..



Was more recent than that...2008


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't use google just my brilliant memory lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Telecom Egypt CEO Mohamed al-Nawawi said Wednesday that the Armed Forces have arrested the saboteur accused of cutting an underwater internet cable earlier that day, causing internet services to drop by 60 percent.

According to reports, the SMW4 maritime cable was cut at 8 am around 750 meters north of Alexandria, which slowed internet service in Egypt and other countries.

But industry officials said they were hard at work to get services up and running. 
“[Internet services] will be back 100 percent on Thursday morning,” he said. “We are using alternative feeds.”

Meanwhile, Communications Minister Atef Helmy told Turkish Anadolu news agency on Wednesday that the “internet crisis will be resolved in 20 hours,” adding, "There will be gradual improvement in the service within the coming hours.”

Nawawi said Telecom Egypt would bear all repair costs for the cable and another that was cut Friday.

Link.net, another ADSL provider, said the incident will impact internet speed for all service providers.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

As I was reading that, I pictured James Bond wading out of the sea onto the corniche in Alex, clad in tight speedos and knife in hand


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> As I was reading that, I pictured James Bond wading out of the sea onto the corniche in Alex, clad in tight speedos and knife in hand


Correction: Knife in his teeth.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Correction: Knife in his teeth.


not in my picture, he was holding knife in his hand


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Never fear! Arrests have been made! 

BBC News - Egypt arrests as undersea internet cable cut off Alexandria

_In the statement on his official Facebook page, Col Ali said the divers were arrested while "cutting the undersea cable" of the main telecommunications company, Telecom Egypt._


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder if the Egyptian authorities were even aware THIS was happening when they put out the news that they caught the guys

BBC News - Global internet slows after 'biggest attack in history' 

of course, it could be totally unrelated...well, it could


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Never fear! Arrests have been made!
> 
> BBC News - Egypt arrests as undersea internet cable cut off Alexandria
> 
> _In the statement on his official Facebook page, Col Ali said the divers were arrested while "cutting the undersea cable" of the main telecommunications company, Telecom Egypt._




How and why would they catch them... do they have divers patrolling the sea beds 24/7 or did they see someone in diving gear and though this is an opportunity not to be missed we can fit them up for something


----------

